# wo bekomme ich Beats her?



## mabutzje (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!

 Und zwar habe ich folgende Frage:
 Wo bekomme ich den Beats (möglichst kostenlos) etc her die ich zum Beispiel in Traktor unter ein anderes Lied mixen kann! Ich meine solche, wie die beiden, die bei Traktor schon dabei sind!
 Einfach House-Beats etc, die man unter z.B. Orchster mixen kann...

 Vielen Dank an alle


----------



## MrMo (24. Januar 2005)

ich hätte ca 700 backbeats bass guitar SFX keys usw.
da sie im .wav format sind, sind sie leider 600mb groß
wenn du, oder sonst irgendjemand mir webspace zur verfügung stellen könnte, könnte ich sie hochladen.


----------



## d4kine (24. Januar 2005)

webspace? findest entweder bei cybton.com (100 MB + unendl. traffic) oder bei dhost.info (100MB + 300 GB traffic)


----------



## mabutzje (24. Januar 2005)

Hey das wäre sehr nett! Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie man das alles macht bzw ich kenn auch keinen! 

 Danke 
 Mabutzje


----------



## d4kine (24. Januar 2005)

is voll einfach! du meldest dich an und bekommst ne mail. dort stehen deine zugangsdaten drinne. die gibste dann in ein ftp-programm ein (ich schlage FashFXP vor) und uppst die daten. bei fragen, schick mir ne mail und du bekommst meine icq -> ck_deathcat@web.de


----------



## MrMo (25. Januar 2005)

Ich lad gleich mal paar zum Probehören hoch, ob das, das ist was du/ihr sucht/st

EDIT:
Hier hab ich mal 2 Stück von jeder Kategorie hochgeladen, viel Spaß


----------



## d4kine (26. Januar 2005)

nice nice! wie gesagt. nimm cybton ( http://www.cybton.com ) und melde dich da an


----------

